# Minnesota Spring Trial?



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

How is the weeekend going so far.....................:?:


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open is a quad. Dogs don't have to move their eyes to watch the birds go down. Do not think they will get done with 1st series tonight.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you know if the qual finishd today?

Regi is last dog running in open. Correct?

Let us know if he runs this evening.

Thanks


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

With 20 Q dogs, I am betting it finished.

Regi is last to run the Open. Waiting to hear if he runs tonight.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

HiRollerlabs said:


> With 20 Q dogs, I am betting it finished.
> 
> Regi is last to run the Open. Waiting to hear if he runs tonight.


Good luck.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

The Open did get finished tonight.

Completion is estimated at about 50% with some rough work on some of the completions.


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

did not have to worry about head swinging in this test, 31 dogs back for the blind


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool, Ann. Go Regi!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any numbers?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

31 Open dogs back after 1st series quad. Unofficial.

1,2,5,6,9,11,13,17,18,19,20,21,29,34,35,38

40,41,43,50,56,57,59,62,63,65,66,67,69,70,71


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any news?

Derby?


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

I've Been Looking For The Dog Numbers On "wrc" And "rtf" And Get The Site Is Down. Again. I'm Looking For Updates On The Hennepin Trial. I Need To Know What Numbers Go To What Names And Where The Dogs Are At.

Den


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Hennepin was last weekend. Results are at:

https://www.rftentry.com/pub/events/detail/ViewEventResults.cfm?eventID=68


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, lets go folks.............what do we got.........eh!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, my dog got 4th in the Qual but bad phone connection with my trainer, so that's all I know.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*AMATEUR RESULTS:*​ 
*1st - #43 - Flyer - O=Larry & Jayne Halverson - H=Larry*

*2nd - #25 - Ozzie O/H=Joe Tonko --- QUALIFIES FOR THE NATIONAL AM!!*

*3rd - #29 - Razor - O=Rick Anderson/Brad Bellmore - H=Rick*

*4th - #35 - Edge - O/H=Brad Bellmore*

*RJ -* #49 - Betsy - O/H=Mark Belford/Linda Twiss 

*Jams:*
5 - Ben - O=Rick & Mary VanBergen - H=Rick
12 - Trixie - O/H=Linda Tobler
22 - Ladd - O=Paul & Jennifer Panichi - H=Paul
33 - Birdy - O=Charlie & Yvonne Hays - H=Yvonne
34 - Mollie - O=Paul & Jennfer Panichi - H=Paul
40 - Rollie - O/H=Darrell Frisbie

*Congratulations to ALL!!!!* 

Sorry, I do not know any of the placements for the other stakes...


----------



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

Good job Larry...Congrats


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Bruce,

Thanks we are thrilled Flyer won the Amatuer with only a couple of weeks of training in since last Sept. I will let Larry know you said Congrats. He won't go near a computer.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any other results?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Any other results?


I've heard:

Dave Smith won the Q with Ed and Cheryl Richardson's dog "Charlie", and JAM with 3 or 4 other dogs.

Dave Smith won the Derby with the DuBose's dog "Bond"


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job Dave and Pam!!!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Open Results

#66 Ace/Dave Rorem 1ST
#71 Willie /Dave Rorem 2ND
#1 Nitro/Dave Rorem 3RD
#56 Cash/Danny Farmer 4TH

RJ 59 Lilly/Dave Rorem
Jams 43 Norman / Danny Farmer
6 Kweezy/Danny Farmer
5 Abby/Dave Rorem

I might have missed a jam not sure. Two of Dave's dogs are now qualified for the National. I think it is Ace and Willie but I am not sure.


----------

